# H25 Receiver



## ilikehd2011 (Apr 3, 2011)

Has anyone seen the page at solid signal for the new h25? no pricing yet. just a heads up.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I see it and it's interesting that the FAQ's state that it requires BBC's if it is not using SWiM. It also say that it is SWiM compatible. Just for the record you MUST have SWiM in order to use this receiver, it will not work with a regular multiswitch and BBC's.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Correct. Anyone considering an H25 should know that it is only compatible with SWiM distribution.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Solid Signal and Weaknees are usually awful in their descriptions/requirements for DirecTV receivers. Weaknees still mentions the often elusive (read: non-existant) R23 receiver. 

- Merg


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Does the H25 come with the component video dongle?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

geaux tigers said:


> Does the H25 come with the component video dongle?


That's a definite maybe.... it requires one for component, and it seems logical that it'd be supplied with the box, but I don't think anyone can say for sure at this point.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I believe that is a separate line item, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> I believe that ............


All righty, then: I didn't!


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

My in-laws are getting an H25 for the kitchen due to a small amount of counter space. If anyone can find out about the component cable dongle then I would greatly appreciate it. The HDTV is old school and only has component video inputs for HD. Thanks.


----------



## Mcmiller519 (Oct 15, 2010)

We have the H25 at our shop and when they issued me a couple they did not give me any dongles and they didn't come in the pack so I don't think they come in the box with them


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Mcmiller519 said:


> We have the H25 at our shop and when they issued me a couple they did not give me any dongles and they didn't come in the pack so I don't think they come in the box with them


Thanks, do you know how you get the dongle?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Doug Brott said:


> Correct. Anyone considering an H25 should know that it is only compatible with SWiM distribution.


Will every HD Receiver and HD DVR that comes out after the H25 be SWIM only?


----------



## halfdead (Jun 5, 2011)

i have been thru 3 boxes of h25's and have yet to see a dongle.i dont think directv has released them yet but the dongle is for the rf remote. few other things ive learned about the h25 is they are swim only. also they are new install and upgrade only, my job wouldnt close because of this once. they have no coax to tv port.my first box came with a bag of 10-pin component/composite cable, ive yet to use one. they sell a bracket for wall mounting but thats for the customer to do. they are small enough to use one of these brackets to wall mount it behind most larger flatscreens which is where i think you would use the dongle the most. 

theres a pdf on the h25 on the net


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't wait for these to hopefully become generally available. Would really save a lot of counter space in my kitchen.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Will every HD Receiver and HD DVR that comes out after the H25 be SWIM only?


I'm not privy to their roadmap, but it would be the smart path.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

geaux tigers said:


> My in-laws are getting an H25 for the kitchen due to a small amount of counter space. If anyone can find out about the component cable dongle then I would greatly appreciate it. The HDTV is old school and only has component video inputs for HD. Thanks.





halfdead said:


> i have been thru 3 boxes of h25's and have yet to see a dongle.i dont think directv has released them yet but the dongle is for the rf remote. few other things ive learned about the h25 is they are swim only. also they are new install and upgrade only, my job wouldnt close because of this once. they have no coax to tv port.my first box came with a bag of 10-pin component/composite cable, ive yet to use one. they sell a bracket for wall mounting but thats for the customer to do. they are small enough to use one of these brackets to wall mount it behind most larger flatscreens which is where i think you would use the dongle the most.
> 
> theres a pdf on the h25 on the net


The component cable "dongle" he is asking about has nothing to do with RF, it is a cable that is used for a HDTV that does not have an HDMI input.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

halfdead said:


> theres a pdf on the h25 on the net


Like this one? 

DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: DIRECTV H25-500 High Definition Receiver


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The component cable "dongle" he is asking about has nothing to do with RF, it is a cable that is used for a HDTV that does not have an HDMI input.





Doug Brott said:


> Like this one?
> 
> DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: DIRECTV H25-500 High Definition Receiver


And in that:


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

CraigerCSM said:


> Will every HD Receiver and HD DVR that comes out after the H25 be SWIM only?


To many sports bars and hotels need more boxes that what a SWIM system can put out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JoeTheDragon said:


> To many sports bars and hotels need more boxes that what a SWIM system can put out.


???? You can stack multiple SWiM modules and have hundreds of tuners attached.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> To many sports bars and hotels need more boxes that what a SWIM system can put out.





RAD said:


> ???? You can stack multiple SWiM modules and have hundreds of tuners attached.


And one of the reasons they came out with a SWiM-32.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> To many sports bars and hotels need more boxes that what a SWIM system can put out.


As RAD said SWiM is stackable, there's no limit to how many tuners you can setup using SWiM.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> And in that:


That is the cable they will need. Where can I get one for my in-laws? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> That is the cable they will need. Where can I get one for my in-laws? Thanks.


:shrug:


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Proprietary Cables are good ideas as long as they are available. Otherwise it is like running a steak house but only selling the side dishes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've actually asked someone that I think can give me an answer. However, it's the weekend. I wouldn't expect a response before tomorrow.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I've actually asked someone that I think can give me an answer. However, it's the weekend. I wouldn't expect a response before tomorrow.


Doug, thanks you are a gentleman and scholar like always.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, I did get one response from someone else. Looks like you can get them from DIRECTV for around $8 once you have an H25 on you account. So it may be a two step process.


----------



## waterdragon (May 8, 2008)

The 10 pin cable is to heavy and makes a bad connection. I have been to a couple service calls because of that cable.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

waterdragon said:


> The 10 pin cable is to heavy and makes a bad connection. I have been to a couple service calls because of that cable.


Agreed, the cable should have been made with a much more secure connector, or hardwired. Its great if you get it working and never touch it, but move it to dust or clean, its gonna screw up.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Agreed, the cable should have been made with a much more secure connector, or hardwired. Its great if you get it working and never touch it, but move it to dust or clean, its gonna screw up.


I guess I got lucky because mine doesn't have these problems.


----------



## halfdead (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah thats the cables they gave me with my first box.theyve been lost in the van ever since


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I guess I got lucky because mine doesn't have these problems.


I am guessing it is the box, since the second cable I got from DirecTv has the same issue as the first one did. The cable doesnt feel loose, or fall out, but one of the colors drops out, and I need to wiggle the cable to get it back on.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I am guessing it is the box, since the second cable I got from DirecTv has the same issue as the first one did. The cable doesnt feel loose, or fall out, but one of the colors drops out, and I need to wiggle the cable to get it back on.


That sounds like mine was with "the first" cable.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Someone told me that DirecTV is only authorizing H25 for new customers. Does anyone know if this is true? I am suppose to be getting an H25 for a malfunctioning H24. Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

geaux tigers said:


> Someone told me that DirecTV is only authorizing H25 for new customers. Does anyone know if this is true? I am suppose to be getting an H25 for a malfunctioning H24. Thanks.


H25's are supposed to be used for new customers only. As you have a H24, you should get a H24 as a replacement.

Let us know what shows up.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

geaux tigers said:


> Someone told me that DirecTV is only authorizing H25 for new customers. Does anyone know if this is true? I am suppose to be getting an H25 for a malfunctioning H24. Thanks.


I read that, too, but don't think it was more than an educated guess. You may be the first (here) to put that to rest! Bonne chance, Mon. le tigre!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> Someone told me that DirecTV is only authorizing H25 for new customers. Does anyone know if this is true? I am suppose to be getting an H25 for a malfunctioning H24. Thanks.


Ah yes, I seem to remember this as well. Not sure if it's changed yet or not. I suspect that if SolidSignal gets them that that condition may not be true at that point.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> As RAD said SWiM is stackable, there's no limit to how many tuners you can setup using SWiM.


I thought there was some signal loss per SWiM?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> As RAD said SWiM is stackable, there's no limit to how many tuners you can setup using SWiM.





TBoneit said:


> I thought there was some signal loss per SWiM?


I think the practical limit is not more than 3 or possibly four, but maybe it's higher. I'm sure that "unlimited" is not accurate, but I don't know what the theoretical limit is.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Ah yes, I seem to remember this as well. Not sure if it's changed yet or not. I suspect that if SolidSignal gets them that that condition may not be true at that point.


Very true. I would supposed that as soon as SolidSignal has them in stock, that DirecTV will start using them for current customers as well.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I think the practical limit is not more than 3 or possibly four, but maybe it's higher. I'm sure that "unlimited" is not accurate, but I don't know what the theoretical limit is.


By the time you're "stacking" SWiM-32s, you're going to be splitting/amplifying the drops from the dish, so "unlimited" is feasible as long as you manage your input levels.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> By the time you're "stacking" SWiM-32s, you're going to be splitting/amplifying the drops from the dish, so "unlimited" is feasible as long as you manage your input levels.


Or you can just add another dish and start your own dish farm!


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Ah yes, I seem to remember this as well. Not sure if it's changed yet or not. I suspect that if SolidSignal gets them that that condition may not be true at that point.


Solid Signal told me yesterday that the activation only for new members regarding the H25 was their hold up on the H25. I am supposed to be getting a replacement H25 not from DirecTV but from the authorized independent contractor that I used to originally get my in-laws equipment. They told me they could get me an H25 and I will let everyone know what happens.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

geaux tigers said:


> Solid Signal told me yesterday that the activation only for new members regarding the H25 was their hold up on the H25. I am supposed to be getting a replacement H25 not from DirecTV but from the authorized independent contractor that I used to originally get my in-laws equipment. They told me they could get me an H25 and I will let everyone know what happens.


While he might be able to get you one, the big question will be if you can activate though since you are not a new customer.

- Merg


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

The Merg said:


> While he might be able to get you one, the big question will be if you can activate though since you are not a new customer.
> 
> - Merg


That is the big question. The activation will be for an account has recently been activated. I will let everyone know.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

geaux tigers said:


> Someone told me that DirecTV is only authorizing H25 for new customers. Does anyone know if this is true? I am suppose to be getting an H25 for a malfunctioning H24. Thanks.





Doug Brott said:


> Ah yes, I seem to remember this as well. Not sure if it's changed yet or not. I suspect that if SolidSignal gets them that that condition may not be true at that point.


It's changed but the account must be SWM already.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

H25s are now available for new customers, upgrades, former installs (both movers and returning customers) and on service swaps as long as the customer has or will have a SWiM setup.

No SWiM = No H25.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RobertE said:


> H25s are now available for new customers, upgrades, former installs (both movers and returning customers) and on service swaps as long as the customer has or will have a SWiM setup.
> 
> No SWiM = No H25.


Sweet!

(Sorry Stuart. )

- Merg


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

My in-laws are SWM so soon they will be swimming with an H25.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> My in-laws are SWM so soon they will be swimming with an H25.


The could also get a H20, H21, H23 or H24 instead. Just depends on whats in that weekly shipment.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

geaux tigers said:


> Solid Signal told me yesterday that the activation only for new members regarding the H25 was their hold up on the H25. I am supposed to be getting a replacement H25 not from DirecTV but from the authorized independent contractor that I used to originally get my in-laws equipment. They told me they could get me an H25 and I will let everyone know what happens.


If DirecTV was sending it out you would be correct. Hopefully, I have been told reliable information.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> If DirecTV was sending it out you would be correct. Hopefully, I have been told reliable information.


Retailers tend to know what they have in stock.


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

geaux tigers said:


> Someone told me that DirecTV is only authorizing H25 for new customers. Does anyone know if this is true? I am suppose to be getting an H25 for a malfunctioning H24. Thanks.


Not sure about "Corporates" rules/policies but my supplier is releasing the 25's on Friday and we can activate them on any kind of account..


----------



## halfdead (Jun 5, 2011)

seen the bulletin today while i was loading and h25's can now be activated on all new installs upgrades movers and like said swim capable. h25 swaps must be for h25

i installed 2 h25's today customers seem to like them for their size. they come 4 to a small box which is nice cause they dont take much space in the van.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

All the more reason to switch everything to H25s ..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They are awfully cute...


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> All the more reason to switch everything to H25s ..


People want their TVs larger and their electronics hooked up to them to be smaller.


----------



## utlimate_ed (Jan 7, 2009)

So, aside from the adapter cable issue, is there any reason to not want a H25 over the other recievers? I'm getting my mover installation on Saturday and I'll be adding a second HD DVR (fingers crossed for an HR24) and an HD receiver.

If they give me an H25 for the receiver, should I just be doing a happy dance?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are running Category 5 cable and not using SwiM-based networking, then you would not want an H25.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you are running Category 5 cable and not using SwiM-based networking, then you would not want an H25.


Although you could just purchase the coax/Ethernet bridge, and you'd be set.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Although you could just purchase the coax/Ethernet bridge, and you'd be set.


Do you have a link to such a product. Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> Do you have a link to such a product. Thanks.


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=DECABB1R0&d=DIRECTV-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Jeremy, not sure if your link is messed up or not but isn't this what you meant to link to?

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

Search for the broadband DECA if neither link works.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Jeremy, not sure if your link is messed up or not but isn't this what you meant to link to?
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
> 
> The broadband DECA.


That is what I linked to. I had to edit it right after I posted, you probably saw it before the edit.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> Jeremy, not sure if your link is messed up or not but isn't this what you meant to link to?
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
> 
> Search for the broadband DECA if neither link works.


Thanks, I forgot that was the name for the device. That would simply add DECA to your SWM setup. Correct?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

geaux tigers said:


> Thanks, I forgot that was the name for the device. That would simply add DECA to your SWM setup. Correct?


It allows your DECA network to access your ethernet network and vice-versa. So if you have an H25 on your SWM/DECA network and a H21 hooked up via ethernet they could see each other.

The thing they were trying to get at is the H25 does not have an ethernet port, so you have to use DECA in order to use it with Whole Home DVR. If all of your other receivers were already hooked up using ethernet, and you didn't have a DECA adapter the H25 would not be able to see your other receivers. Adding this Broadband DECA would bridge the two networks and start letting the H25 see the others.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> Does the H25 come with the component video dongle?


Yes and No .. It's my understanding that the Retail units (SolidSignal, etc.) will in fact include the component cable. I suspect DIRECTV or other installers should have them on the truck for installation if necessary .. although your mileage may vary.


----------



## ilikehd2011 (Apr 3, 2011)

looks like it's available now at solid signal. $99.99


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent.

Does anyone have the actual dimensions of this? I suppose they would be in the First Look.

edit: Was their a first look for the H25? Couldn't find one via search.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Valve1138 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Does anyone have the actual dimensions of this? I suppose they would be in the First Look.
> 
> edit: Was their a first look for the H25? Couldn't find one via search.


Width: 8.66" Height: 1.12" Depth: 5.75" Weight: 1.19lbs


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Valve1138 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Does anyone have the actual dimensions of this? I suppose they would be in the First Look.
> 
> edit: Was their a first look for the H25? Couldn't find one via search.


All the First Looks are located in this forum, H25 included.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes and No .. It's my understanding that the Retail units (SolidSignal, etc.) will in fact include the component cable. I suspect DIRECTV or other installers should have them on the truck for installation if necessary .. although your mileage may vary.


Thanks. My in-laws H25 is being shipped to them and I will let you and everyone else know if the dongle is included.


----------



## utlimate_ed (Jan 7, 2009)

I did get an H25 as the stand alone receiver. It is indeed a small little box. Did not get a component cable dongle with it. However, I have no need for one. All my new receivers came from the installer's truck.


----------



## Vette1992 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine has already shipped from Solid Signal. Since I am local to them I should have it tomorrow!

Dwayne


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Received and installed a new H25 for my in-laws today. It came with the component video dongle in the box. Everything was a breeze and this is definately a very small box.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Solid signal has the component cable assembly separately for $9.95 if anyone needs them.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The H25 has passed the 100,000 units installed a few weeks ago.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> The H25 has passed the 100,000 units installed a few weeks ago.


WOW - that was quick!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RobertE said:


> The H25 has passed the 100,000 units installed a few weeks ago.


Any numbers on HR24 models? I'm curious how the four or five posts *****ing about how terrible the HR24-500's are stack up against reality. !rolling


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Any numbers on HR24 models? I'm curious how the four or five posts *****ing about how terrible the HR24-500's are stack up against reality. !rolling


Nothing that is semi-publicly available. However, just from my personal experience, all three combined have got to be in the 750,000 to 1,000,00 range. I'm routinely putting in 8-12 per week. I'm one of 200 or so inhouse guys in my market. Others about the same.


----------



## jeffro23 (Jul 10, 2007)

id love to get an H25 in the master to replace the current clunky one.

the only issue I have is that my current setup has an ethernet switch in between the deca and the receiver. this way I can run fast wired ethernet to the TV and blu ray player for streaming. its been great so far. with
an internal deca, do I have this option?

can I keep the external deca and run it to the h25? Im guessing I cant split the coax coming from the wall so that one goes to the h25 and the other in just uses the ethernet from the deca.

id love to hook this tiny receiver up behind the wall mounted LCD


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

jeffro23 said:


> id love to get an H25 in the master to replace the current clunky one.
> 
> the only issue I have is that my current setup has an ethernet switch in between the deca and the receiver. this way I can run fast wired ethernet to the TV and blu ray player for streaming. its been great so far. with
> an internal deca, do I have this option?
> ...


You would do just that. Just split the line.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RobertE said:


> You would do just that. Just split the line.


Most likely would need to get a power supply for the DECA as well.


----------



## jeffro23 (Jul 10, 2007)

interesting.

so I can get one of these splitters:

SPLIT2MRV

then run a powered DECA off one output that feeds ethernet to the switch and the other output straight to the h25?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Most likely would need to get a power supply for the DECA as well.


Oops. Forgot that part. Yes, a seperate power supply would be needed for the receiver (now otherstuff) deca.




jeffro23 said:


> interesting.
> 
> so I can get one of these splitters:
> 
> ...


You also need to get a power supply for the deca as well. The 24/25s won't power them.


----------

